# Residency Requirements



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

Do you know if we have to show financial information TWICE, once when we get our visa and then again when we get our card within Mexico?

Thanks!


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I was told that it should not be needed in Mexico at INM. I think I'll take it anyway, just in case.


----------



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks!

And do you know by any chance if we can bring our goods in with just the stamp in the passport, or do we need to get the full visa from INM then return for the stuff?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Depends on how much stuff. I came down with a van full and no issues. Probably also depends on which border crossing and who is working that day


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

hbj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And do you know by any chance if we can bring our goods in with just the stamp in the passport, or do we need to get the full visa from INM then return for the stuff?


You can arrange for menaje de casa approval with just the canje visa if you want. Like Sparks said, whether you need to go through all that depends on how much stuff you're planning to bring. 

Most people here & on other fora tend to advise keeping what you bring to a minimum anyway.


----------



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

